# If it all had to go....



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

So, just saying EVERYTHING you guys have has got to go but you can keep ONE car in your collection....which car are you keeping and why? What's the story behind it?

Here is mine..and yes, it needs some freshening up!



The Story: Since I was a little kid, sometime after Thanksgiving my mom would let me take one Friday off to go Christmas shopping. It was generally for decorations, buying food for holiday parties..and then I'd always be able to get one little "before Christmas gift" from her.

This car came with the rig in a 2 pack. I got this in the 10th grade, so I was kind of "too cool" for the whole thing at this point but I remember having to stay home for a dentist appt...and just when I thought I was "too cool" it turned out to be a great late November Fri with my mom. Good conversation, lunch...and a trip to toys r us to pick up a car. I can still remember driving home in my mom's Oldsmobile listening to Bing Crosby's White Christmas. This might have been the 1st Friday night during that time that I DIDN'T want to go out..just hang with my family and run my cars.

Got a story? I'd love to hear it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

For me it's not really a difficult choice.... gotta be my orange AFX 55 Chev. The reason, like Seventy7's, is one of simple sentiment and also involves Christmas.

In the late 70's the jolly man in a red suit gave my brother and I an AFX set with three cars. The 55 was actually the slowest and I think it must have run hot because it always had the strongest hot oil smell. It was that smell alone that made me usually go for the 55 whenever we used to set the track up. Often I didn't care if I was slower, I just wanted that smell. Hmmm, is that weird?

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

It has to be this Gremlin. It was custom made for me by win43 aka Jerry


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I would only want this one. This was the original Old Blue and always will be. I said if I died I would not want to be buried with it because that would be a waste. I said if no one in the family wanted the collection then just give them away to people who collect them. 

I still remember picking it out in the glass case at Henze's Hobby Shop in St. Louis. I passed over many other cars to go for this one. 

Old Blue


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

If I had to pick one car it would be the all-to-common Aurora Pontiac Firebird. It came standard with the AFX Speed Steer sets and was in the one that I received for my eleventh birthday in 1979. I wouldn't go out of my way to purchase the full-size version that this miniature was patterned after; however, I have a lot of memories with this car, which is why it sits above the rest. I've replaced tires, brushes, and pick-up shoes, but it still has the same armature, chassis, and body and keeps up with the best.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome stuff so far! 

Jimkelsey, that car is AWESOME! I have never seen that before!! I'm a huge F-body fan and had 3 different Trans-Ams growing up. With that, since I've been collecting again I'm always looking and buying up variations of T/A and Firebirds.

Great car, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Seventy7:

I wasn't allowed to post links, but you can find the same car on the following sites: Slot Car Central, e-bay and Slot Car Collectables. 

The set that I have is identical to the one for sale at Slot Car Collectables, just a different variant on the Firebird: _AFX Speed Steer Enduro Slotless Race Set #5821_


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Thinking about this made me realize that I've got far too many cars.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

slotcardan said:


> its common slotless afx speedsteer car, they are all over the place even NIB.


Sorry SCD, I have to disagree........while one can NOT tell condition by pics alone, if this car is in decent shape t's worth $50 ~ $75! MIB would be $150+

In my opinion, nothing to sneeze at!

:thumbsup:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnes.com


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

jimkelsey said:


> Seventy7:
> 
> I wasn't allowed to post links, but you can find the same car on the following sites: Slot Car Central, e-bay and Slot Car Collectables.
> 
> The set that I have is identical to the one for sale at Slot Car Collectables, just a different variant on the Firebird: _AFX Speed Steer Enduro Slotless Race Set #5821_


Thanks Jim! I'll check it out!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

slotcardan said:


> great i can get them for 19.79$ off ebay. NOS.
> 
> I have like 20 of them.
> 
> they come up at slotcar shows all the time, they are common.


 
Awesome!

I'll pay $20 for every car body (you keep the chassis) in c8 or better condition as he has pictured....how many do you have/want to sell?












No joke, how many? :thumbsup:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sounds like a throw down to ME!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would not want to pick only one because that would be heartbreak for me, but if I had to I guess it would be one of my recent additions. 

When I first started using Tomy cars some of the bodies fit the Tomy chassis good and others did not. I kept the ones that fit good, and gave the rest of my older cars, bodies, and chassis to my youngest brother. Who knows what happened to them after that.

The one body I always missed from them was the blue/purple #3 Camaro. I bought a couple of AW Camaros, the red/white #8, and the blue/purple #8. Although these were good replacements they still were not the same.

A few months ago I traded with Rick (ParkRNDL) and got an original Aurora AFX lighted blue/purple #3 body. Since I have learned a few things over the years I was able to modify the body to tightly fit a lighted Tomy Turbo chassis. Now that empty feeling from giving that favorite car away is gone. Below is the pictures of my baby.



P.S. I have nearly the full Tomy 1986 collection. I bought several of them new in or around 1986, so I don't want to make this hypothetical decision.


----------

